# How much more the international students are paying compare to the local students?



## Lv7Angel

It is said that the international students are paying times more than a local student in university. So I am really wondering how much normally an international and a local student pay for their tuition fee in a university.


----------



## gambom

Typically about 4 times more than the local students.

I believe currently the local student fees are around $9000, and the international student fees are around $35000 per year.

You can easily check the cost of specific universities on their websites


----------



## JandE

Lv7Angel said:


> It is said that the international students are paying times more than a local student in university. So I am really wondering how much normally an international and a local student pay for their tuition fee in a university.


The difference isn't that big: $2,270 (Domestic) to $2,690 (International) in the first example below. Unless it is a CSP place.

Examples of Course Fees *2017*
ACC1101 Accounting for Decision-Making

$1,324 - 2017 Student Contribution Rates (CSP)
$2,270 - 2017 *Domestic* Tuition Fees
$2,690 - 2017 International Tuition Fees

DBA9400 Doctor of Business Administration Thesis C

$5,296 - 2017 Student Contribution Rates (CSP)
$9,840 - 2017 *Domestic* Tuition Fees
$11,920 - 2017 International Tuition Fees

The Australian Government (Australian Taxpayer) funds about 60 per cent of a Commonwealth Supported Place and the student pays the remaining "student contribution amount".


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Interesting...


----------



## Bee2019

For my daughter Master of disability costs 35000-50000AUD (depend of University) like international student. Domestics are less for 1/3 of price.


----------



## Oliver Brown

Just take HIST2136 ANU for example. dom student cost $3120 but international students cost $4800. It's 50% higher but I'm sure not 4 times more. Also with a police check and student visa you can work up to 20 hours/week to cover some fees.


----------



## subusai

Typically about 4 times more than the local students.

I believe currently the local student fees are around $9000, and the international student fees are around $35000 per year.

You can easily check the cost of specific universities on their websites

and you can also visit this site Galvanize test prep they will describe a complete detail about universities and their tution fees.


----------

